# Help me code remote start please



## elan (Jun 8, 2013)

*If possible, let's skip the security risk discussion. Honda and others offer it. It's great to have in extreme (hot or cold) weather.*


I haven't found a way to do this without installing a third party module.

Can remote start be enabled via coding?
If no, how about programing at the dealer?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

elan said:


> *If possible, let's skip the security risk discussion. Honda and others offer it. It's great to have in extreme (hot or cold) weather.*
> 
> I haven't found a way to do this without installing a third party module.
> 
> ...


No. BMW cars do not have Remote Start hardware. BMW AG expects you to use a block heater and nothing more.


----------



## elan (Jun 8, 2013)

So if this cannot be done with coding/ software, a third party module must be used. 

Has anyone used one on their BMW? Do they even exist?


----------



## danb35 (Jul 19, 2011)

http://idatalink.com/ seems to have systems that work with BMW. They appear to be expensive, but they work with the factory remote. That's all I know about them, though.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

elan said:


> So if this cannot be done with coding/ software, a third party module must be used.
> 
> Has anyone used one on their BMW? Do they even exist?


Maybe start here:

http://www.andysautosport.com/remote_starters/bmw.html


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

danb35 said:


> http://idatalink.com/ seems to have systems that work with BMW. They appear to be expensive, but they work with the factory remote. That's all I know about them, though.


Hmm...for some reason, not a single Fxx chassis is available. It seems these only work on Exx chassis. Not sure why that is. :dunno:


----------



## MRCW (Nov 4, 2009)

As I recall,a 750I had remote start, remote steering, remote rockets, etc. However,I think you have to go to qbranch.com for a list of current vehicles it is offered on.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Last I heard from this company is that we were never able to get going with recent BMW models. They need a harness which BMW won't sell them and making their own was cost-prohibitive. I'll reach out to them again and see where they stand now.

Edit: reached out to my contact. So yes the harness is one problem but the real delay is caused by the fact that they haven't managed to get around the Electronic Vehicle Immobilization, which is encrypted. It took them a couple of years to get through with BMW's implementation on the E chassis but apparently the F is a different beast I am told and an effort like that requires time (and a supercomputer) to work with anyway.


----------



## rplecty (Jan 22, 2011)

How is this done? Can anyone explain? Coding?


----------



## GhostWorks (Oct 7, 2010)

Could a wireless OBDii dongle / adaptor be used for remote start , either by close proximity like from your bedroom window to the car or via a built in mifi router wan connection ?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

http://www.compustar.com/drone/index.php






Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

spadae2 said:


> http://www.compustar.com/drone/index.php
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


DroneMobile + CompuStar looks really good. $199 hardware + $299 for 3-year premium service -includes GPS tracking/alert/immobilizer. If I don't have to carry another fob, I'm sold. There's a dealer within 20 miles from my house, I'll inquire tomorrow.


----------



## GhostWorks (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks , sounds good, 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mcc05 (Jan 29, 2014)

> No. BMW cars do not have Remote Start hardware. BMW AG expects you to use a block heater and nothing more.


So if no bmw has the hardware what are these coding setting for in CAS module
MOTORFERNSTART_GENERELL (Remote Engine Start)
MOTORFERNSTART_CAN (Remote Engine Start over CAN bus)

Surely Bmw used them for something ??


----------



## GhostWorks (Oct 7, 2010)

Now that I can use , warm the car up with seat heating via a 3 presses of the lock button fob from the lounge/ bedroom window 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

DroneMobile apparently is just an add-on, I.e. Long range remote start/lock/unlock/tracking...etc. I still need the actual remote start module, ADS-BM1, which costs about US$800. I was quoted $1500 out the door and I can use my key fob for everything.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ka Freakin Ching!


----------



## rplecty (Jan 22, 2011)

Shawn are you referring to the drone mobile? 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I am referring to the "$1500 out the door" @TokenMaster was quoted.


----------



## spitcool (Jan 23, 2014)

http://cdncontent2.idatalink.com/co...BM1/AKX-IDS(RS)-BM1-[ADS-BM1]-EN_20140122.pdf

looks like kind of a pain in the ass but not terribly difficult. $800 is a different story after just installing LI Duals and a STi-R plus...


----------

